# Dad passed Tuesday at 102



## Pappy (May 24, 2018)

Some of you have heard me talking about my father, the Marine, a few times on here. Monday he turned 102 years old and Tuesday he died peacefully in his sleep. My sister was by his side and said he took a deep breath and smiled and passed. Simper Fi marine. :heart:


----------



## applecruncher (May 24, 2018)

Aawww, condolences Pappy.  Wow...102. A long life.


----------



## CeeCee (May 24, 2018)

Condolences, Pappy! 

He lived a good long life and died peacefully....can't beat that.


----------



## Buckeye (May 24, 2018)

So sorry to see this.  My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Pam (May 24, 2018)

My condolences, Pappy.


----------



## Shalimar (May 24, 2018)

My deepest sympathy Pappy.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 24, 2018)

I am sorry for your loss Pappy.  Your Dad made a good run...  RIP


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 24, 2018)

Sorry to hear this, Pappy.


----------



## Matrix (May 24, 2018)

Very sorry to hear that, Pappy. Your father was a hero.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 24, 2018)

My condolences, Pappy.

_"If the Army and the Navy
Ever look on Heaven's scenes,
They will find the streets are guarded
By United States Marines..." - _The Marine's Hymn


----------



## Jackie22 (May 24, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Falcon (May 24, 2018)

Sorry  Pappy.   He had a good  long  life.  Now he can rest.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 24, 2018)

Very sorry for your loss Pappy. Glad he went peaceably.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2018)

I'm very sorry to hear about your Dad, he was a brave, kind and honorable man...a father to be very proud of.  Last respects and thanks for his service, may he rest peacefully. :rose:


----------



## Keesha (May 24, 2018)

So sorry for your loss Pappy. May he Rest In Peace. :heart:


----------



## Bee (May 24, 2018)

Deepest condolences Pappy.


----------



## chic (May 24, 2018)

My condolences Pappy.


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 24, 2018)

I'm sorry for your father's passing, Pappy. May he rest in peace.

He lived an amazingly long life.....my father was exactly half his age when he passed at 51 years of age.


----------



## twinkles (May 24, 2018)

sorry for your loss pappy----my mom was 101 when she passed


----------



## Lara (May 24, 2018)

We were all blessed by such an honorable man serving our country. God kept him around for as long as he could and he left us peacefully. You must feel so good about that. That's how I felt about my mother. too I miss her but she lived to 93 and passed peacefully.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2018)

Yes Pappy, you often spoke of your  lovely Dad, and we were even treated to a photo or 2.

 I'm so sorry  he's no longer with you in this life, my sincere condolences to you and your family. You'll miss him for sure...102 years old, what a man, and how great it's been for you all to have him for so long in your lives...

G'night Pappy Snr ...may you R.I.P


----------



## jujube (May 24, 2018)

Pappy, I'm sorry for your loss.  It's good that he died peacefully with your sister by his side.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 24, 2018)

Sorry for your loss, Pappy.


----------



## Wren (May 24, 2018)

Condolences to you and your family Pappy


----------



## gennie (May 24, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 24, 2018)

Pappy,deeply sorry to hear about your dad,please extend my sympathies to your sister and other family members Sue


----------



## Pappy (May 24, 2018)

I wanted to thank each and every one of you. I lost track on thanking you all on the reputation button so I’ll say it here. So proud of this gentleman. Pappy


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 24, 2018)

Sorry for your loss Pappy..


----------



## Olivia (May 24, 2018)

It doesn't matter how old a parent is, it always hurts real bad to lose them. It will me, too. My sincere condolences.


----------



## terry123 (May 24, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. Pappy.  You were blessed to have him for such a long time.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2018)

I'm sorry Pappy.


----------



## hearlady (May 24, 2018)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## IKE (May 24, 2018)

My sincerest condolences Pappy.


----------



## Butterfly (May 24, 2018)

Pappy, I am so sorry to hear this.  May he rest in the peace of the honorable.

Are you doing OK?


----------



## 911 (May 27, 2018)

I think your dad was on Iwo Jima, wasn't he? He led a long, good life, I am sure. 

A clip from "Full Metal Jacket."






Semper Fi, fellow Marine. 
Oorah!


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2018)

Yes 911, dad fought in Iwo. Never talked about it much until the last few years. Some scary stories came out of there.

And everyone else...thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2018)

Pappy, I am sorry to hear of your great loss.  Walter remains a hero to many, and lived a long and fruitful life!  I know how proud of him, you are.  May he rest easy,now!


----------



## oldman (May 27, 2018)

911 said:


> I think your dad was on Iwo Jima, wasn't he? He led a long, good life, I am sure.
> 
> A clip from "Full Metal Jacket."
> 
> ...




Hi Pappy—-I was really saddened to learn of your Dad’s passing. I remember the picture that you posted on his 100th birthday. When I was in the active Corp, I heard a lot of stories from the older vets that served in WWII, including my Dad, who was also in the Army during WWII and in the European Theater. 

I appreciate the fact that your Dad was at Iwo. I watched many news clips of that battle and it was pure hell. You have a lot to be proud of for your Dad’s service. I only wished that today’s youths would take the time to learn about the sacrifices and hell that our previous dads, grandfathers and etc. went through to make sure that we are a free nation. 

Memorial Day is a day of rememberance for our brave men and women that never made it back home. I attend the yearly service at the local cemetary where my Dad is buried in the Veteran’s section and help to place the flags on each grave site in that section. I place the flag in the ground, stand and salute each marker. 

I loved the movie “Full Metal Jacket” even though it reminded me of the SOB that I had for my DI on the Island during basic training. The one part in the movie where this DI says, “God loves Marines.....” is the same line that my DI told us back in 1969. He also told us the part about going to Vietnam. I am a very proud Marine, even though when I came home, I wasn’t really welcomed by a lot of people my age. The older Vets were very thankful to me and a lot of them even offered me money on my way home, which I have a great story about how I got back home, but I will save that for another day. My story of coming home was even published in the local newspapers. In fact, “Readers Digest” called me and wanted to interview me, so that they could print it in one of their issues, but I refused. I just didn’t want the attention.

Sorry for the long post, but I seldom talk about my time in the Marines, but when I do, sometimes I talk too much.


----------



## HazyDavey (May 28, 2018)

Sorry for your loss Pappy, my sincere condolances to you and your family.


----------

